
The first solid-state quantum processor - vaksel
http://www.nature.com/news/2009/090628/full/news.2009.603.html
======
ams6110
Will quantum programs exhibit all possible bugs as well as correct behavior?

~~~
TrevorJ
New theory: quantum computers are just cloud computers that steal computing
cycles from other people's universes.

I jest, but seriously, just the idea of theses things trips me up in the head.
It's neat to see 'wacky' physics put to practical use.

~~~
wheels
The irony is that that's not far from the reason that they were first
conceptualized.

David Deutch is a proponent of the multiverse interpretation of quantum
mechanics and originally came up with the notion of quantum computing as an
experiment that could ideally prove the truth of the multiverse interpretation
by solving a problem large enough that it would not be tractable in one
universe.

~~~
TrevorJ
So when my quantum computer is slow, does it mean that most of the alternate
versions of myself are playing Cryis instead of working? :)

The idea of solving a problem too big to be solved in one universe is really
crazy, it reminds my of Asimov's "The Last Question".

------
jmonegro
As cool as this is, sadly, I don't think we'll be seeing those processors in
mainstream computers for a couple of decades.

------
rbanffy
It's the first processor that works and also doesn't. ;-)

